# Reptile shops in Edinburgh or Glasgow



## zith (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi, just wondering if anyone knows of any reptile shops (or petshops that also sell reptiles) in Edinburgh or Glasgow as i fancy going tomorrow! 

Any shops worth a look anywhere else north of the border would be appreciated too! 

Cheers, Calum


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

if your gonna go to edinburgh you may as well go to fife!!
theres a fantastic shop in fife you must visit!
its called serpentus exotics...its in townhill dunfermline.you will get a good welcome,a cup of tea/coffee and maybe even some biscuits(if i havent eaten them first) 
i can promise you will not be dissapointed 
if you really have to go edinburgh you could try aquacadabra in london road.

but if i was you id go serpentus exotics.:no1::flrt:

(can you tell i love it there?):whistling2:


----------



## zith (Nov 10, 2007)

weeminx said:


> if your gonna go to edinburgh you may as well go to fife!!
> theres a fantastic shop in fife you must visit!
> its called serpentus exotics...its in townhill dunfermline.you will get a good welcome,a cup of tea/coffee and maybe even some biscuits(if i havent eaten them first)
> i can promise you will not be dissapointed
> ...


Thanks! I've been to serpentus before! loved it. the place was immaculate and really well set out!! :no1::no1::no1:


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

Glasgow isn't great for rep shops... but there is Neon gecko in paisley. Its ok, although i was a little dissapointed last week. Depends what your looking for, prices are a bit high... £85 for a baby beardy, £145 for a crested gecko!


----------



## piercedrab (Jan 15, 2008)

yeah been in neon gecko before guy was realy healful and didnt mind us handling prety much every snake in the place johns a good guy they also have a shop in glasgow on london road 

or u could go to the one in bathgate cant rember the name but is a realy good shop im sure some one will come along with the name soon enough


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

theres rd rintoul in bathgate bit cramped and mixed vivs 
or aquacadabra in edinburgh on lower london road nice set up but a bit pricy


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

There is also Olympia Sports In East Kilbride shopping centre open tomorow from 10 am im sure


----------

